# Ankles hurt when landing downhill jumps



## Hardtails4life (Nov 3, 2015)

Has anyone ever experienced ankle pain after landING jumps? This has been happening to me for the past year, and is really annoying. What have some people done to solve this problem?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

How big of a jump are we talking about


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Quit doing downhill jumps.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Clips or flats? The reason I ask is that clips often force you to ride a bit more on the ball of your foot. Flats allow you to ride with you pedal about mid-sole thus theoretically reducing the stress on the ankle. There are a whole host of other benefits to mid sole such as being lower and more over the bottom bracket due to the likelihood that you will have to lower your saddle. 

Google James Wilson Flat pedal manifesto


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Talk to an orthopedist, not a forum. If your ankles already hurt, and you continue pressing it, you will do permanent damage.

As far as proper technique? What GlazedHam said, flats and mid-foot will reduce the chance of injury with regards to actual gaps, not just the odd 1 foot drop...


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

As others have said it could be foot placement !!,be it on flats or clipless not set up correctly,the latter can cause lots of problems,not just with the foot.
When I used clipless and I got tired and/or miss timed something my heel would drop to far and hurt like hell but that was my own fault,other than that no problems.Sinces moving back to flats for a couple of years after 10+ years on clipless even the miss timed stuff doesnt hurt,probably due to less leverge as the foot is a bit further forward !
Could be worth seeking medical advice and if you are on clipless it could be worth taking the bike somewhere and make sure you got the fit right.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Watch for if your stiff legging landings. Just as if you're jumping down from height on foot, need to absorb with the legs.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I have had issues with foot Brin bent back to shin on landings. Has hurt like crazy lately. I ride flats and I think my issue is not extending and absorbing with legs. But issue is only with my lead foot, never happens with trailing foot. Wearing a brace today after aggravating it on a simple kicker yesterday. Wow does it hurt!


----------



## Mtbh (Dec 6, 2016)

Went to an orthopedist and they said that My ankles are really stiff so I am doing exercises now to loosen them up. Thanks for the advice. I am hardtails4life new acc,


----------



## TheKaiser (Feb 5, 2014)

You never said if you were riding clipless or flat pedals, but, as others said, if you are on flats you should scootch your feet forward a bit on the pedal to dramatically reduce the load on your ankles. With clipless you should slam your cleats all the way back in the slots to accomplish something similar, but unfortunately most clipless shoes do not allow as far back a range of adjustment as would be ideal. I custom drill my shoes to allow a more rearward cleat placement, but if you are willing to do some detective work you will find some newer shoes that have at least moved the slots back a bit. The new Shimano "enduro" and "trail" shoes come to mind, but there are others. Some brands really suck in this department, with absurdly far forward cleat slots, and I ended up with ankle injuries for that exact reason many years back.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for that tip, TheKaiser. At least for the issue I have been having I think that will help. With foot forward a little bit less likely to create as much leverage to bend back and should support ankle better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKaiser (Feb 5, 2014)

That that sounds on track. Yeah, I don't know if you are finding this to be the case, but, I have found that when my cranks are level, whichever foot is in back is typically the most vulnerable, because of the more acute angle at the ankle in that position.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Hardtails4life said:


> Has anyone ever experienced ankle pain after landING jumps?





> *Hardtail*s4life


Found the problem!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> Found the problem!


True for me in that since my problem got worse I found riding my HT to be too painful. I mainly ride my FS bike but will ride HT on shorter rides or wetter conditions or just for variety. But now sticking strictly to the FS until back to normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

